# One Week Whole Foods - Plant Based (WFPB)



## MoonRiver

I can't believe how fast I am seeing improvements. I was at a weight plateau I couldn't break, but then I lost about 7 lbs in the last week by going WFPB.

I was starting to get my winter BP spikes and I think they are gone. In the winter, as days get shorter, my BP would start spiking to stroke level every evening, peaking around 1 am. For the last 3 nights, no spikes. Plus I've already lowered my BP med by 20% and I think I need to lower it a little more.

My heart problem was starting to cause a sensation in my heart that was almost constant. Normally you don't even notice your heart, but over the last few months mine has started to be noticeable. Six days after going wfpb, I noticed the sensation has completely gone away. I actually feel like going for a walk.

I couldn't believe all this could be attributed to removing salt, dairy, and oil from my diet, so I looked it up. Apparently these are common, almost immediate benefits that people changing to a WFPB diet have. Over time it will continue to slowly improve, but there is a big improvement that happens in the 1st week.

The improvements in blood pressure and heart appear to be a result of a hfpb diet increasing nitric oxide which relaxes blood vessels.

I never would have thought I would become a vegetarian and refuse to call myself a vegan. It's really looking like many of my favorite foods are the ones that did me in.

I had an interesting experience a couple of days ago. I went to visit my sister who lives about 5 hours a way. I often stop at a Food Lion to use the restroom because it is usually clean and not crowded. I wanted to buy something as my payment for using the restroom and found myself in the chips aisle, which is my old behavior. Usually I would buy a giant bag of chips and eat the entire bag. This time I went to the produce aisle and bought 2 bananas. I was pleasantly surprised when the cashier rang it up and it was 37 cents. So instead of a $4 bag of chips with all the calories and fat and sodium, I had 2 bananas for 37 cents.


----------



## emdeengee

Vegans only eat plant matter. There are several types of vegetarians. Octo (eggs) Lacto (dairy) and pesco (fish) so this is a much more flexible way of eating.

When I first became a vegetarian over 40 years ago I got into trouble because I did not pay enough attention to iron and B12 in my diet. It is also important to get away from sugar. When you are on a plant diet sugar can creep in easily especially if you bake.

One thing I have followed is the Three Sisters - a native way of eating that provides basic nutrition. Corn, beans and squash together - also grown together to give the best crop. There are lots of recipes for this and it is always very satisfying.

Cabin Fever and Wind-in-her-hair have been following a plant based diet and they are doing incredibly well like you.


----------



## Cabin Fever

I am so glad to hear of your improvements in health. I have been whole foods, plant-based (WFPB) for 10 months. I have lost almost 70 pounds and went from size 42 pants to size 36. But losing the weight has been only a side benefit of WFPB. The major benefits have been trimming my prescribed medications for high blood pressure, Type 2 diabetes, and bad cholesterol from six pills per day to 1/2 of a pill per day.

If people only new how many physicians and cardiologists were on-board with a WFPB lifestyle, they would be amazed. This lifestyle is a rapidly growing sustainable trend since the documentary “Knives over Forks.” To me, the consumption of nutrient-dense and low-calorie whole foods from plants makes so much sense. There is no counting calories, no counting carbs, no counting fats, no counting proteins. Eat as much as you want. Let your body heal and lose weight at the same time.


----------



## Cabin Fever

emdeengee said:


> Vegans only eat plant matter. There are several types of vegetarians. Octo (eggs) Lacto (dairy) and pesco (fish) so this is a much more flexible way of eating.
> 
> When I first became a vegetarian over 40 years ago I got into trouble because I did not pay enough attention to iron and B12 in my diet. It is also important to get away from sugar. When you are on a plant diet sugar can creep in easily especially if you bake.
> 
> One thing I have followed is the Three Sisters - a native way of eating that provides basic nutrition. Corn, beans and squash together - also grown together to give the best crop. There are lots of recipes for this and it is always very satisfying.
> 
> Cabin Fever and Wind-in-her-hair have been following a plant based diet and they are doing incredibly well like you.


Technically, this is not a vegetarian or vegan lifestyle. For instance, vegans and vegetarians can eat chips and drink soda all day long. Chips and soda are not whole foods.


----------



## Cabin Fever

emdeengee said:


> It is also important to get away from sugar. When you are on a plant diet sugar can creep in easily especially if you bake.


There is a difference between simple sugar (refined sugar, for instance) and complex carbohydrates (which some people consider sugar). When we bake, we sweeten with things like bananas, dates, honey, and maple syrup.


----------



## emdeengee

I have actually noticed over the years how many vegetarians have both a very healthy diet and a very bad diet. The example of propping up your diet with soda and chips is exactly right. As is eating a lot of chocolate or baked goods. Chocolate is still a big tempter for me. Using whole foods and making it at home from scratch is the healthiest diet. When you read what is in prepared foods you need a chemical dictionary to understand what you are ingesting. 

I stopped most baking or making sweet/dessert goods years ago because it is just not a necessary part of our diet. Saves a lot of money as well. I do bake but only on special occasions. Fruit and dried fruit really does satisfy any sweet cravings we have. We also restrict the use of honey and maple syrup. The less sweet you have in your diet the less you tolerate or crave.


----------



## MoonRiver

My thinking is the term vegan has too much emotion that goes with it. I'm not anti-hunting or anti-leather shoes or anti-meat eaters. If eating meat made me healthy I would still be eating meat; but at least in my experience, meat is bad for me.


----------



## MoonRiver

Since I'm sure most people don't know what my prior diet was, I was eating 90% plants including plant oils (avocado and olive), eggs (mostly egg whites), some low fat dairy, occasionally fish/seafood, and salt. I stopped everything but the plants.


----------



## Evons hubby

I've been on a plant based diet most of my life. My food eats plants, I then eat them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am struggling to make a transition from Paleo/Keto to plant based. I have done every (deleted) diet in the world due to various life circumstances. I am only 15 pounds overweight, so it's not TOO bad, but I have to halt the trend of gaining weight as I get older.


----------



## MoonRiver

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am struggling to make a transition from Paleo/Keto to plant based. I have done every (deleted) diet in the world due to various life circumstances. I am only 15 pounds overweight, so it's not TOO bad, but I have to halt the trend of gaining weight as I get older.


One thing you might try is substituting a potato for the meat. For me, eating a high starch diet is very satisfying.


----------



## HermitJohn

Honest I think low carb plant based diet way to go. Even if they came up with a miracle that would "cure" my T2 tomorrow, there have been other noticable benefits to low carb. Low carb is not zero carb and it doesnt require you to 'have a cow, man'....


----------



## Evons hubby

I am on a low fat, with reasonable carb intake diet these days. I do eat small portions of lean meat, quite a few eggs, lots of veggies and a moderate amount of dairy. According to the charts I could lose a few pounds but according to my doc I'm fine. What I've noticed most is a very limited appetite as I've gotten older. When I was in my 20s it was common for me to eat two steak dinners with all the trimmings, tamp that down with a cherry pie covered in ice cream! (Not a slice... The whole pie)
These days it takes me nearly a week to eat that much.


----------



## emdeengee

MoonRiver said:


> My thinking is the term vegan has too much emotion that goes with it. I'm not anti-hunting or anti-leather shoes or anti-meat eaters. If eating meat made me healthy I would still be eating meat; but at least in my experience, meat is bad for me.


Having been a vegetarian (and often a vegan) for over 4 decades now I can absolutely say that the emotion swings both ways. The weird, nasty and sometimes funny comments I have had to endure from meat eaters has been very interesting. Most never even ask why I eat the way I eat or know anything about it. My husband is an omnivore and we have never had a problem.

My philosophy is to let people do what they think is best for themselves and just mind your own business unless there is a real problem. I do have serious objections to animal cruelty and will always fight for better laws and control. Most farmers etc care for their animals as this is their business but to believe that there are not immense cruelties going on is very naive. Most farmers I know and have known are deeply offended by those who are cruel to their animals.


----------



## light rain

We are eating more plant based meals and keep carbs and salt to a minimum.
DH has been able to drop insulin 2x in the last month and wore pants he last wore in 2002 to Thanksgiving meal. We still eat some animal proteins in a limited amt. but are moving to more plants. Also I eat natto everyday with 1 egg and brown rice for breakfast and DH every other day.
From the last 2-3 months things have improved beyond my hopes. 
I credit it to God, low carb, more plants, lower salt, natto (bacillus subtillis) and Nordic Naturals Omega 3's.
Can't prove any of it but so grateful...


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen

I am enjoying this thread, keep it going please???
I went Vegan a decade ago. Lost a ton of weight, worked out, felt great, then... got lazy, started down the "chips aisles" and was toast after that. 
I enjoyed eating vegan, didn't have much problems with it, except that the Sisters (2) and I would go out for dinner once a month, when Hubby was on Afternoon shift, and it sure is hard to eat vegan in a small town in WV!!! 
No one even knows what is in those meals in the menus and if I would question them, they would look at me like I had three heads and all needed to be chopped off. lol
Back to my story, I got tired of trying to go out and eat, and eat vegan, so I stopped eating vegan. My downfall for sure.
Now, in hindsight, I realize that I should have made our dinners, had the 2 sisters come to my house, eat dinner and I could have stuck to the vegan eating without problem. 
Moral of my story,,, if you are going vegan, or eating a certain diet, eat it at home, don't expect restaurants to be obliging to you by cooking your meals the way you would if you were home. There is a reason they call it "Fast Food" and anyone who is trying to get healthy, stick to a certain type of eating, should be prepared to cook for themselves. That is what I got from my experience.
Now, I need to start eating that way again, as I am older, 10 yrs older and need the help more than ever. 
Please, keep this thread going y'all, so I can get some new information and hope from you, and maybe even learn more and share what I have learned too.
Thank you all for this thread.


----------



## light rain

#1 WV BonBonQueen said:


> I am enjoying this thread, keep it going please???
> I went Vegan a decade ago. Lost a ton of weight, worked out, felt great, then... got lazy, started down the "chips aisles" and was toast after that.
> I enjoyed eating vegan, didn't have much problems with it, except that the Sisters (2) and I would go out for dinner once a month, when Hubby was on Afternoon shift, and it sure is hard to eat vegan in a small town in WV!!!
> No one even knows what is in those meals in the menus and if I would question them, they would look at me like I had three heads and all needed to be chopped off. lol
> Back to my story, I got tired of trying to go out and eat, and eat vegan, so I stopped eating vegan. My downfall for sure.
> Now, in hindsight, I realize that I should have made our dinners, had the 2 sisters come to my house, eat dinner and I could have stuck to the vegan eating without problem.
> Moral of my story,,, if you are going vegan, or eating a certain diet, eat it at home, don't expect restaurants to be obliging to you by cooking your meals the way you would if you were home. There is a reason they call it "Fast Food" and anyone who is trying to get healthy, stick to a certain type of eating, should be prepared to cook for themselves. That is what I got from my experience.
> Now, I need to start eating that way again, as I am older, 10 yrs older and need the help more than ever.
> Please, keep this thread going y'all, so I can get some new information and hope from you, and maybe even learn more and share what I have learned too.
> Thank you all for this thread.


I bought a 2 gallon crock last week with the hopes of learning how to make sauerkraut. Low carb but not low salt however if used sparingly as a condiment maybe a not too water retaining food. 
We limit our restaurant trips because of lack of acceptable fare (for us). I have a good friend who goes out to restaurants a couple of times a week and then winery tours on the weekends. I know she enjoys the food and social aspects, as would I, but at this age we just don't burn off the calories. And with other restaurant patrons eating steaks, cakes and other goodies it is hard to be satified with a low carb, low fat, low sugar choice...

I think along with more low carb, plant based foods, fermented foods and their accompaning cultures are a more natural, friendly food choice. If anyone reading this post knows of a medical reason someone should not eat sauerkraut, kimchee, miso, natto ... I would like to hear their reasoning.

BBQ, I hope you get back to whatever regimen you felt most healthy. Doctors are not gonna get any cheaper.


----------



## Cabin Fever

My wife makes kombucha which is a fermented probiotic which has many of the same benefits as sauerkraut, but without the salt. We use miso in making our own homemade salad dressing.

When we go out with friends, we do a couple of things to stay compliant. One thing we do is order a big salad but use our own homemade dressings. We may also order steamed vegetables and/or a baked potato.

If we go to a place that serves pizza, we will order a mushroom-veggie pizza and hold the cheese. I was surprised how good it tasted. We make pizza at home the same way, except we use a crust made with whole wheat flour or cauliflower.

We do not count carbs. With that said, we don't eat simple carbs (eg, refined sugar, white bread, etc), which are typically just empty calories. We do eat a lot of complex carbs, like whole wheat bread and pastas, whole grains, brown rice, wild rice, beans, potatoes, corn, sweet potatoes, etc. Complex carbs have a lower glycemic index and are higher in nutrition.


----------



## Cabin Fever

I hesitate to post this photo because I am so upset and embarrassed by how much I had let myself go. The photo of the left is me about a year ago at around 290-plus pounds. My pant size was 42 (550 Levi's) and shirt size 2XLT. I was taking 6 prescribed pills a day back them. (I am 6'2" tall).

The picture on the right was taken about three weeks ago; after about 10 months of living a WFPB lifestyle I am down to 225 pounds. My pant size is 36 (505 Levi's) and shirt size is XLT. I am taking 1/2 of one pill per day.


----------



## MoonRiver

Cabin Fever said:


> The picture on the right was taken about three weeks ago; after about 10 months of living a WFPB lifestyle I am down to 225 pounds. My pant size is 36 (505 Levi's) and shirt size is XLT. I am taking 1/2 of one pill per day.


So vegetables turned your hair white?


----------



## Cabin Fever

MoonRiver said:


> So vegetables turned your hair white?


No, my wife did that.


----------



## Cabin Fever

And, it's a good thing since I am now a Santa!


----------



## light rain

I have made kombucha and enjoyed it. Unfortunately let the scoby dry up/expire and will/should receive one in the mail from our daughter and son in law. So much tastier than soda and without as much sugar and no fake sugar. I detest artificial sweeteners!

Walmart cabbage price in our area is 78 cents a lb. today. I may wait until St. Patricks Day to do the sauerkraut... But maybe not.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen

light rain said:


> I bought a 2 gallon crock last week with the hopes of learning how to make sauerkraut. Low carb but not low salt however if used sparingly as a condiment maybe a not too water retaining food.


Have you ever tried making Fermented Veggies? They are so good, and healthy too. The problem with making them is that you can't use most store bought veggies as they are coated with chemicals that those are not conducive to fermenting, only rotting. lol
I have never made any Sauerkraut as hubby isn't really fond of it, and to have it around, well, I guess I must just be a bit lazy. I love it, but don't eat it often. Hmm, I may look into fermenting veggies in the spring, when they are more readily available. I loved them, and was eating them, when I was vegan too. Thanks for the reminding. I wish Spring were here. lol
Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## light rain

Years ago a member on the what's cooking site said how to make fermented veggies. At that time I did make them with cukes, onions and orange daylily buds. It was good! I guess my biggest impediment is getting over the fear of poisoning myself or my DH. 

Since refrigerators have taken over the caretaking of American meals our diets have changed and really without much awareness on our part. I'm sure many people and their families are alive today by preventing the eating of spoiled foods. I don't want to minimize that. But the types of food eaten and the nutritional value of foods have changed considerably since 1900.

Look at the yearbook pictures of any HS say in 1920 and again in 1950 and again in 2015. Something has changed, and not for the better, in young adults... And by the time young adults become old adults the damage is culmative and debilitating.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen

Look at the yearbook pictures of any HS say in 1920 and again in 1950 and again in 2015. Something has changed, and not for the better, in young adults... And by the time young adults become old adults the damage is cumulative and debilitating.[/QUOTE]

You are so right in this observation.
I never worried about poisoning myself with my fermented veggies. I actually never thought about it. lol Since Hubby wouldn't eat them, I was the only one at risk, and I knew that I was following the directions as close as I could so I just never worried. 
Now, I am craving some good Home Fermented veggies!!!! All Your fault of course. lol
Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I purchased the Engine 2 recipe book in November. The first week of looking at the recipes was daunting. I rampant cogvitive dissonance, due to having bought in to (first) Paleo and then Keto. The main disadvantage of those ways of eating is that most people around you have NO interest or ability to follow it. When the people you hang out with buy and eat Oreos and Animal Crackers in bulk, there's a problem.

After a few days of pondering, a couple of Whole Food Plant Based meals that were well received, I am calmer about the possibilities. 

On the eating out issue, I am VERY lucky to live in the Austin, Texas, area. A huge number of restaurants here have menus that accommodate vegans, gluten free, Paleo, and Keto, and etc., eating styles. Kumbacha is readily available. (informational only, as I can't stand it)

At this time, I'm trending to cook more WFPB meals, with eggs for breakfast on occasion to satisfy the others at the table.

Others that I cook for are overweight, gluten sensitive, Type 2 diabetics, allergic to a host of things (chicken, rice, etc.) and then there's the barbecue with all the trimmings family members.

So....... other than traditional meals that MUST include certain items, my current goal is WFPB low-carb at most meals. If nothing else, it's a fascinating journey.


----------



## kinderfeld

MoonRiver said:


> I can't believe how fast I am seeing improvements. I was at a weight plateau I couldn't break, but then I lost about 7 lbs in the last week by going WFPB.
> 
> I was starting to get my winter BP spikes and I think they are gone. In the winter, as days get shorter, my BP would start spiking to stroke level every evening, peaking around 1 am. For the last 3 nights, no spikes. Plus I've already lowered my BP med by 20% and I think I need to lower it a little more.
> 
> My heart problem was starting to cause a sensation in my heart that was almost constant. Normally you don't even notice your heart, but over the last few months mine has started to be noticeable. Six days after going wfpb, I noticed the sensation has completely gone away. I actually feel like going for a walk.
> 
> I couldn't believe all this could be attributed to removing salt, dairy, and oil from my diet, so I looked it up. Apparently these are common, almost immediate benefits that people changing to a WFPB diet have. Over time it will continue to slowly improve, but there is a big improvement that happens in the 1st week.
> 
> The improvements in blood pressure and heart appear to be a result of a hfpb diet increasing nitric oxide which relaxes blood vessels.





Cabin Fever said:


> I am so glad to hear of your improvements in health. I have been whole foods, plant-based (WFPB) for 10 months. I have lost almost 70 pounds and went from size 42 pants to size 36. But losing the weight has been only a side benefit of WFPB. The major benefits have been trimming my prescribed medications for high blood pressure, Type 2 diabetes, and bad cholesterol from six pills per day to 1/2 of a pill per day.


Isn't it amazing how quickly you see results from a WFPB lifestyle?




Cabin Fever said:


> If people only new how many physicians and cardiologists were on-board with a WFPB lifestyle, they would be amazed. This lifestyle is a rapidly growing sustainable trend since the documentary “Knives over Forks.” To me, the consumption of nutrient-dense and low-calorie whole foods from plants makes so much sense. There is no counting calories, no counting carbs, no counting fats, no counting proteins. Eat as much as you want. Let your body heal and lose weight at the same time.


I think we need more doctors pushing this lifestyle.


----------



## haypoint

I think that if you come up with an eating plan that cuts out most of the stuff you enjoy eating, you will lose weight.

Some get away from sugar and other Carbs.

Bottom line, count your calories and eat fewer calories than you once did. Often too hard to exercise enough to overcome a $3.00 a day potato chip habit.


----------



## kinderfeld

haypoint said:


> I think that if you come up with an eating plan that cuts out most of the stuff you enjoy eating, you will lose weight.
> 
> Some get away from sugar and other Carbs.
> 
> Bottom line, count your calories and eat fewer calories than you once did. Often too hard to exercise enough to overcome a $3.00 a day potato chip habit.


You can eat like a dumpster and still lose weight as long as there's a calorie deficit, if that's your only goal. But such a diet won't get a person off their medications. Not all calories are created equal.


----------



## light rain

kinderfeld said:


> You can eat like a dumpster and still lose weight as long as there's a calorie deficit, if that's your only goal. But such a diet won't get a person off their medications. Not all calories are created equal.


And for some folks the sodium intake affects the weight because of fluid retention. There is a fine balance of what the best intake of daily sodium is and it is different for each one of us.

I do know that since we reduced sodium, carbs and animal protein we both have lost weight. For me the January physical should tell a more objective truth...


----------



## Cabin Fever

haypoint said:


> I think that if you come up with an eating plan that cuts out most of the stuff you enjoy eating, you will lose weight.
> 
> Some get away from sugar and other Carbs.
> 
> Bottom line, count your calories and eat fewer calories than you once did. Often too hard to exercise enough to overcome a $3.00 a day potato chip habit.


For us, it's not about the calories or the carbs. We want to increase our intake of natural plant-based nutrients, minerals, and vitamins and decrease (or eliminate) our intake of saturated fats & oils, sodium, and refined sugar. The results have been amazing, Even our doctors, who have never been educated in nutrition, are asking us if we would tutor some of their patients.


----------



## emdeengee

We feel awful. We suspended our whole foods, vegetarian, portion controlled way of eating for the three days - Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day. We did not eat a whole lot more than usual as we both have adjusted to smaller portions but the food was traditional Christmas fare. And chocolate. Tasted wonderful but you can really feel the difference when there is sugar, salt, chemicals, and more cooked, as opposed to raw, food on your plate. We are being very good for the next four days in preparation for New Years Eve. Do we have the will power to refuse to participate? No.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

I’m on a raw fruit and vegetable diet by necessity due to celiac disease. 

It’s a misconception that a gluten free diet is the only treatment for this condition. I've tried a gluten-free diet, but once I went with fruit and vegetables only, I was able to tackle my disease more effectively.

I desire to stay healthy. I now believe this begins with what I put into my body.

And so, my raw fruit and vegetable diet works well for me.

If a whole foods, plant based diet works well for others, I think that's fantastic!


----------



## kinderfeld

Cabin Fever said:


> For us, it's not about the calories or the carbs. We want to increase our intake of natural nutrients, minerals, and vitamins and decrease (or eliminate) our intake of saturated fats & oils, sodium, and refined sugar. The results have been amazing, Even our *doctors, who have never been educated in nutrition*, are asking us if we would tutor some of their patients.


This is something that really needs to change, IMHO. At least 2/3 of the healthcare dollars spent in this country are for diet/lifestyle related diseases. In other words...diseases that nobody needs to suffer from. I really believe that this would change if more doctors were educated in nutrition and were proponents of its potential to treat/cure disease.


----------



## Cabin Fever

kinderfeld said:


> This is something that really needs to change, IMHO. At least 2/3 of the healthcare dollars spent in this country are for diet/lifestyle related diseases. In other words...diseases that nobody needs to suffer from. I really believe that this would change if more doctors were educated in nutrition and were proponents of its potential to treat/cure disease.


Things are turning around, albeit slowly. There is a movement among clinicians to get an accreditation in plant-based nutrition, so they learn how to use "food as medicine." Take a look at this website for an example Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine.

Another example can be found in the brochure below. This brochure was developed and distributed by a major medical consortium (Kaiser Permanente).


----------



## HermitJohn

haypoint said:


> I think that if you come up with an eating plan that cuts out most of the stuff you enjoy eating, you will lose weight.
> 
> Some get away from sugar and other Carbs.
> 
> Bottom line, count your calories and eat fewer calories than you once did. Often too hard to exercise enough to overcome a $3.00 a day potato chip habit.


The calorie counting diets have been around forever. They simply dont work. Doctors know they dont work, anybody thats been on one knows it doesnt work. You try eating 10 calories of Oreo and tell me how that works out for you. You eat addictive high carb food that doesnt make you feel full, and that calorie counting isnt going to last more than two week. The devil is in the details and the details include more than calories. You arent going to be happy unless your body is happy. Your body isnt going to be happy on an forced low cal diet. Your body treats it like a famine, lowers metabolism to conserve body fat, and when it sees food, thats all you are going to think about.


----------



## light rain

emdeengee said:


> We feel awful. We suspended our whole foods, vegetarian, portion controlled way of eating for the three days - Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day. We did not eat a whole lot more than usual as we both have adjusted to smaller portions but the food was traditional Christmas fare. And chocolate. Tasted wonderful but you can really feel the difference when there is sugar, salt, chemicals, and more cooked, as opposed to raw, food on your plate. We are being very good for the next four days in preparation for New Years Eve. Do we have the will power to refuse to participate? No.


Emdeengee, the statement about willpower to not to participate is so true. That's where I'd like to see some small restaurants start up that only offer healthy, low sodium, high fiber foods with good quality fruits for desserts. Maybe they would never make financially but it would provide a social setting for folks to get together without the temptation of fatty, salty, over-processed food going past our eyes and noses...

Also Christmas is the season when sugar takes on the essence of holy water. Everyone is taking all sorts of sugary treats to folks they love. Many of the recipients are people with heart disease and diabetes. I would like to see some posters go up in medical establisments around Thanksgiving encouraging healthy treats, but, doctors know it would go over like a lead ballon...


----------



## light rain

tiffanysgallery said:


> I’m on a raw fruit and vegetable diet by necessity due to celiac disease.
> 
> It’s a misconception that a gluten free diet is the only treatment for this condition. I've tried a gluten-free diet, but once I went with fruit and vegetables only, I was able to tackle my disease more effectively.
> 
> I desire to stay healthy. I now believe this begins with what I put into my body.
> 
> And so, my raw fruit and vegetable diet works well for me.
> 
> If a whole foods, plant based diet works well for others, I think that's fantastic!


Do you grow your own fruit?


----------



## MoonRiver

emdeengee said:


> We feel awful. We suspended our whole foods, vegetarian, portion controlled way of eating for the three days - Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day. We did not eat a whole lot more than usual as we both have adjusted to smaller portions but the food was traditional Christmas fare. And chocolate. Tasted wonderful but you can really feel the difference when there is sugar, salt, chemicals, and more cooked, as opposed to raw, food on your plate. We are being very good for the next four days in preparation for New Years Eve. Do we have the will power to refuse to participate? No.


I ate some chocolate chips and canned tomato soup. I didn't realize they both contained milk products plus the soup had high fructose corn syrup. My BP went up like a rocket, which got me to check the ingredients. What was left got thrown in the trash.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Austin must be foodie heaven. I am discovering that many restaurants offer WFPB entrees.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Austin must be foodie heaven. I am discovering that many restaurants offer WFPB entrees.


Have you tried Counter Culture yet? http://countercultureaustin.com/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Not yet. I avoid downtown if possible.

I may go to the farmers market at 4th and Guadalupe in a couple of weeks and schedule that for lunch. (I still call that road First Street.)


----------

